# عمود التقطير الجوي والفراغي



## khalid elnaji (3 أغسطس 2010)

انا طالب بالسنه الخامسه هندسه كيميائيه ومشروع تخرجي عن تصميم عمودي التقطير الجوي والتقطير الفراغي بالمصفاة ...اطلب منكم المساعده بامدادي بمعلومات كيفية التصميم للعمودين واذا امكن باستخدام معادلة فنسكي....ولكم مني فائق الشكر والتبجيل...


----------



## Noor Alhaq (3 أغسطس 2010)

مشروع قيم ....أنا ايضا ابحث عن مشروع تخرج......... هل تريد كتب في هذا المجال؟؟؟؟


----------



## khalid elnaji (3 أغسطس 2010)

اكيد محتاج ولوتكرمت ارفعيها...وجزاك عند الله كل الخير.......


----------



## Noor Alhaq (3 أغسطس 2010)

انا اشتغلت على تصميمDistillstion column (atm وانا بالسنة الرابعة صح هو صعب بس حلو كتير في كتاب Volume 6 كثير ممكن تستفيد منه كمان في كتاب اخر بس اتأكد من اسمه رح ابعتلك اياه


----------



## مهندس المحبة (4 أغسطس 2010)

Chemical Engineering Design, Fourth Edition: Chemical Engineering Volume 6 (Coulson & Richardson's Chemical Engineering) 
by: R K Sinnott

http://ifile.it/3eizwxv/crcev6ccd4thed.rar
أو
http://rapidshare.com/files/30622873...v6ccd4thed.rar


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (6 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الى الاخ الفاضل 
تستطيع ان تكمل التصميم بمساعده chemical engineering v6 وبالرغم من ذلك يمكنك السؤال عن اي شي تحتاجه في مجال التصميم وخاصه الابراج وسوف اعمل على الاجابه لكل اسئله بحول الله وقوته واذا اردت تصاميم هندسيه على شكل مخططات اوتوكاد او pdf لشركات صاحبه ذات مجال واسع في هذا المجال فنحن حاضرون والله ولي التوفيق 

_*دعنا نبحر في التصميم *_


----------



## correng (6 أغسطس 2010)

عبد الوهاب سامر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الى الاخ الفاضل
> تستطيع ان تكمل التصميم بمساعده chemical engineering v6 وبالرغم من ذلك يمكنك السؤال عن اي شي تحتاجه في مجال التصميم وخاصه الابراج وسوف اعمل على الاجابه لكل اسئله بحول الله وقوته واذا اردت تصاميم هندسيه على شكل مخططات اوتوكاد او pdf لشركات صاحبه ذات مجال واسع في هذا المجال فنحن حاضرون والله ولي التوفيق
> 
> _*دعنا نبحر في التصميم *_



ياريت تصاميم الشركات وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (6 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الى الاخ الفاضل يعتبر chemical engineering v6 من المصادر المهمه والتي تعتمد في مجال التصميم واحب ان اساعدك في مجال التصميم وبالذات في تصميم برج تقطير جوي واذا احتجت لاي معلومه فنحن حاضرون باذن الله تعالى واسال الله العلي القدير ان يوفقنا ويوفقكم لما فيه خير الدنيا والاخره


----------



## khalid elnaji (14 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وجعلكم زخرا" لكل العرب وجزاكم عند الله الف خير


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (16 أغسطس 2010)

هذه بعض النماذج لوحده lpg treatment في المرفقات وهي عبارة عن مخططات PFD


----------



## khalid elnaji (18 أغسطس 2010)

انا عايز اصمم بمعادلة فنسكي فمحتاج لقيمة درجات الحراره اعلي واسفل البرج وكذلك الضغط
وبارك الله فيك وسدد خطاك


----------



## mahiarzew (19 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا عندي بعض المخططات لتقطير لكن في المجال الصناعي 
السلام عليكم


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (19 أغسطس 2010)

تستخدم معادلة فنسكي لحساب اقل مايمكن من عدد صفائح داخل البرج والمعادلة تختص بتراكيز المواد ويدخل عامل التطايرية فقط فيها فلا حاجة الى الحراره والضغط عندها
واليك هذا الملف يبين هذه المعادلة


----------



## khalid elnaji (21 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي عبدالوهاب


----------



## حيدر 83 (15 يناير 2011)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات لجميع العاملين


----------



## مرتضى الموسوي (21 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## lunardof (23 أكتوبر 2011)

اخواني الكرام انا ايضا اقوم بتصميم برج تقطير جوي الرجاء مساعدتي بايجاد معلومات عن كيفيه تصميم البرج


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (27 أكتوبر 2011)

شكر لجميع من شارك في رفع الملفات الرائعة


----------



## eng-asem1 (3 أبريل 2013)

ياشباب ممكن المساعده بمخطط لعملية التقطير الجوي


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (11 يوليو 2013)

موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------

